# Bachmann DD40AX



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a Bachmann DD40AX newer version with the DCC on board but without sound. I wanted to know if anyone had tried to put a sound decoder into one of these and if so how. I wanna add sound to mine but do not know which sound decoder to get because it has 2 motors. Thanks for any help.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Contact the folks at Soundtraxx. The size of the decoder itself isn't as important the size and shape of the speaker. The sound decoder is pretty flat and can be placed in a lot of places. However, the speaker is different. Soundtraxx should be able to recommend a speaker, as well as the decoder.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Beings it's a newer unit it should have openings in the bottom of the fuel tank, and recess's on the inside of the tank to mount the speaker(s). If you do mount speakrs in these mount locations it would still be advisable to make or but baffles for the back side of the speaker(s). It will improve the sound quality a lot.

I have 3 of these units and will be installing DCC with sound once life settles down. I'll document it and post it here once I do.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

On one of my GP15 units, my father made a small enclosure for the speaker out of simply sheet styrene and used a laptop computer speaker for the sound. Fit terrific and turned out great. I have to think the DD40 has plenty of room inside the body for a speaker.


----------

